

Here is now available on iOS - jsudhams
https://e.here.com/pub/sf/FormLink?_ri_=X0Gzc2X%3DWQpglLjHJlYQGhXzg3kPWqgoErouuRorKWvza7cl7nCB2H3m2lVXMtX%3DWQpglLjHJlYQGNNzgDdDkFOgpUhRpzaAizg8oEJygY0zblU2TJ5e&_ei_=EvG965vsLsiGbOb9xb3O9Qm7vk9HHlB9MrCE7Os_ljDOBDWON0H5G8jv-bF6EvdPYxakxKVraZ_tfe_FRe0eCXNEnXEE9MqVI5Mm0a2p8M.

======
joegosse
The ability to download maps for use offline has been useful for international
travel. GPS on with data roaming off comes in super handy in a pinch.

------
cmiller1
Doesn't seem to work with Pioneer's AppRadio or with Apple's Carplay.

Being able to display on the vehicle head-unit is a killer feature for me on a
GPS app, so I'll be sticking with Waze for now.

